# Fat Lady Sings!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Its over, house lights are on! So much for a winter that for the most part forgot about boston. We will start off next winter with some still new equipment. See you all next season and some of you next door at lawnsite.:salute:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, I think winter is just about over. I was glad to get the 3" we got yesterday though, kind of a nice way to finnish off the season payup ! It's suposed to be really warm the week after next, starting next weekend. After a pretty lame winter (except fot the 18" we got a few weeks ago), I'm looking forward to spring. I have to start getting the lawn equipment ready for cleanups and mowing prsport .


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, there is always next year. got to plow all of about 5 times my first year, but hey, it sure was fun!xysport


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

She has not even started to Clear her throat yet!!xysport xysport 
It's march!! Some years we get more snow in April, than the rest of the year!!
How long have you guys been in the snow bis?
Never try to teach the pig to sing you will just annoy the pig and waist your time.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*winters over for us.*

I'm sure you get plenty of march & april snow out there. Here in the northeast we dont! That is not conjecture, it's fact! With a little luck we will be grading & aerating by mid march.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

lawn king said:


> I'm sure you get plenty of march & april snow out there. Here in the northeast we dont! That is not conjecture, it's fact! With a little luck we will be grading & aerating by mid march.


Yup, I'm done with winter, I'm planning to be doing cleanups for my clients by the last week in March.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*no more snow thank you.*

We installed mulch all day saturday, plan to core aerate all next week and now they are forecasting snow for thursday & friday. This winter just wants to burn us on both ends! ENOUGH ALREADY!!! :realmad: :realmad: :angry: :angry:


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Not over yet... she is still singing....xysport


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*last call.*

This thread is officially closed! You don't have to go home, but you cant stay here!


----------

